# two questions in one post



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

1.
Id like to know if the awd settings can be increased to atleast 55mph.. ?
2.
also.... i wanna know if I can downsize my tires from 18s to 16s??
would this mess with the CVT trans in a bad way or no?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Dunno for sure about the AWD settings, but I doubt it. Smaller tires will only affect your speedo, and will cause ABS codes if you have different sizes on the front and rear axles. The CVT won't mind (or even notice).


----------

